# H&H story about possible road racing



## [139672] (8 January 2020)

Just seen this awful story. Words fail me and I’m so angry. Will the police do anything?  I think not .  Those poor horses


----------



## HappyHorses:) (8 January 2020)

Of course they won’t! Multiple law breaks in that video but police won’t bother. Same as the new microchip laws won’t apply to them. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## ester (8 January 2020)

possible?


----------



## Leandy (9 January 2020)

This activity is common in certain areas.  I came across a similar sight (although without the resulting accident) a number of years ago on a dual carriageway in Bucks.  I turned onto the carriageway pretty much behind them.  I was horrified at the risks involved to both horses and road users.   It was obvious it was an accident waiting to happen and my immediate concern was what would happen if a horse slipped or fell, there would have been one hell of a pile up with a horse at the bottom .  I pulled straight off at the next exit and called 999.  In fact the police arrived pronto but unfortunately horses and buggies had been loaded up into trailers and had largely disappeared by then. Interestingly, a few minutes later up the road I came across one of the offending vehicles and trailers which had been pulled over by police into a layby.  No idea if there was any action, I didn't stop to find out.  I was very tempted to stop and identify said people for the police as those involved but didn't dare on the grounds I didn't fancy outing my identity to said persons....


----------



## mariew (9 January 2020)

This roadracing is common where we have just moved away from in Essex.  Sunday morning, 2 vans are used to block the traffic before a sliproad as a rolling roadblock, horses come flying out from sliproad and there is no way anyone can get to them before they have finished racing and are gone again, police can't get to them as the traffic is backed up, the guys racing their horses are well practiced in what they are doing and how to avoid getting caught.  To the point where locals know why traffic is slow around 8/9am on a weekend morning on a dual carrageway.  It is sad, and i feel for the animals but i also understand the police is very limited in what they can do. They are stretched as it is. Also, as wrong as it is, I wouldn't want to report and identify anyone either for fear of retribution, it is simply not worth it.


----------



## Velcrobum (9 January 2020)

The number plates of a lot of the vehicles involved are identifiable in the video so some prosecutions could be made on that basis. One can but hope.


----------



## [139672] (9 January 2020)

A friend who works in M&S told me that a group of ‘like minded’ people walked into a M&S at a motorway services. They walked around, ramming their baskets full of food and drink and walked out without paying. Got in their cars, vans, etc abs drove off. There was nothing the staff or customers could do, everyone had to just stand and watch


----------



## ester (9 January 2020)

I mean they don't ever tend to hide their numberplates so I suspect there isn't much history of police using that info. They probably know exactly who they are.


----------



## Gloi (9 January 2020)

ester said:



			I mean they don't ever tend to hide their numberplates so I suspect there isn't much history of police using that info. They probably know exactly who they are.
		
Click to expand...

The vehicles are unlikely to be registered to them anyway


----------



## hellfire (9 January 2020)

Law to themselves! Angers me so so much that they get away with so much. I tried rallying all the locals up a few years ago to get them off a certain beauty spot. People are too scared that’s the issue.


----------

